# I'm now a WEMT!!



## medicdan (May 11, 2008)

I just spent a week in the beautiful woods of Conway, NH at SOLO (stonehearth open learning opportunities) and have just achieved the rating of Wilderness EMT. 
The course and instructor were both top-notch. The guidelines and standards taught have been the basis for Outward Bound, NOLS, and many other outdoor leadership programs (and SOLO has trained most, if not all of their staff). 

I highly recommend the WEMT course and SOLO particularly. 

DES


----------



## mikie (May 11, 2008)

Is there a website for it?  Also, is lodging provided?  That has always been a conflict as to why I haven't taken a WEMT course (I'd love to!!)

Also, did you have your EMT license prior to this course?


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2008)

I did a google search earlier: http://www.soloschools.com/wemt.html

They have an EMT+WEMT class, and a WEMT EMT upgrade class... that class is a week.

I'm thinking about it later this summer.


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2008)

There were a few students in my class from PA-- they did the drive up in a day or so... There is housing provided, and its not bad for a dorm... Most of the day is spent in class or in the field learning practical skills.


----------



## mikie (May 12, 2008)

I'm not familiar around that area (at all), how much of the course is outdoors and what kind of environment? (ie. forest, hills, mountains, cliffs, etc)

This is looking like something I might do...Do you get CEUs from it (I would think so)?


----------



## mikie (May 12, 2008)

Oops!  Nevermind, I see it's 40ceu for NREMT.  Their website (maybe it's just on my computer) is soo hard to read!!


----------



## medicdan (May 12, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> I'm not familiar around that area (at all), how much of the course is outdoors and what kind of environment? (ie. forest, hills, mountains, cliffs, etc)



The course is approved to be 24 Hours of Wilderness Medicine and 16 Hours of Back country Rescue. Each day some time is spent learning in a classroom, some is spent outdoors. In general, the class does not go far into the woods-- the time is spent learning skills and doing scenarios. SOLO is on the side of Tasker Hill, not far from the White Mountains. Practical sessions are held in the woods nearby to the campus. Students, while on campus are volunteer on-call members of the Mountain Rescue Service. When there is a call, students are expected to come and help-- it provides real-life expierence, and they get litter-carriers. 
I've never had any trouble with the website, but check it out, there is some good information there. PM me with any other questions.


----------



## jazminestar (May 16, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I just spent a week in the beautiful woods of Conway, NH at SOLO (stonehearth open learning opportunities) and have just achieved the rating of Wilderness EMT.
> The course and instructor were both top-notch. The guidelines and standards taught have been the basis for Outward Bound, NOLS, and many other outdoor leadership programs (and SOLO has trained most, if not all of their staff).
> 
> I highly recommend the WEMT course and SOLO particularly.
> ...



Congrats!!! :beerchug:


----------



## alex71 (Jul 11, 2008)

that soudns pretty sweet


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 11, 2008)

congrat. have fun now.


----------



## rgnoon (Jul 11, 2008)

It says here that the entire WEMT program costs approx. Three thousand bucks. Can you tell us how much the Wilderness add-on (one week program) cost you? The website doesn't seem to differentiate between the two, but 3k for 40 CEUS can't be right.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 11, 2008)

rgnoon said:


> It says here that the entire WEMT program costs approx. Three thousand bucks. Can you tell us how much the Wilderness add-on (one week program) cost you? The website doesn't seem to differentiate between the two, but 3k for 40 CEUS can't be right.



Mine was about $150-- that includes room and board for three days....


----------



## rgnoon (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks so much for the info and congrats. I may be calling solo this week!


----------

